# Microwave problem



## shinchan (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi
I have been using microwave for many years. It is a problem which has arisen in one year. The problem is that the keypad stops working sometimes, and when i use the microwave after 4-5 months the keypad starts working again automatically. I have no clue what is causing it and how is it happening. Plz help me what to do, if u have any idea.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there! Thanks for dropping by!

Now, are you an individual who would dig in and fix something yourself? Saying, are you looking to get technical, pull the pad out, check the board, etc.?

If not, then maybe this is something you would look to just replace. By your post, it 
sounds like this microwave may be a few years old. 

I am a little confused. I read that you use the microwave, the keypad stops working, then after 4-5 months it works again. If the keypad does not work, how are you able to use it? Or, do you just let it sit for a while (with no use)?

When you say it does not work, do none of the buttons work, or just a few? Do you have any lights/clock that work when the keypad does not work?


----------



## PCcruncher (Oct 24, 2007)

I wouldn't open up the case or anything, You could receive a lethal shock.

Answering Drabdr's questions may help you get somewhere, but like he says it might be better to get a new one.


----------

